# Driver para Ati Radeon

## Geburah

Hola.

Estoy empezando con Gentoo y la verdad es que estoy disfrutando mucho. 

A ver , el tema es que tengo configurado el Xfree con el driver generico VESA y no puedo aprovechar el potencial de la tarjeta. Es una ATI RAdeon 9700 PRO. Compilando el kernel puse como modulo el driver "radeon", pero no lo tengo instalado, ya que al intentar hacer el emerge, me sale Masked. 

Como puedo hacer para pasar por algo el mask solo para hacer un emerge de algo concreto. He mirado en el man del emerge, pero no estoy seguro  de cual es la opcion.

Gracias.

----------

## Hefistion

 *Geburah wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Estoy empezando con Gentoo y la verdad es que estoy disfrutando mucho. 
> 
> A ver , el tema es que tengo configurado el Xfree con el driver generico VESA y no puedo aprovechar el potencial de la tarjeta. Es una ATI RAdeon 9700 PRO. Compilando el kernel puse como modulo el driver "radeon", pero no lo tengo instalado, ya que al intentar hacer el emerge, me sale Masked. 
> ...

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" emerge loqkieras

esto t instala los masked

----------

## Geburah

Gracias, pero lo he probado y sigue sin funcionar, me sigue diciendo que esta enmascarado.

----------

## SpOeK

Eh...lo has descomentado, ¿verdad? Es decir, ¿has quitado la almohadilla '#' que tiene la línea? Que a veces se olvida  :Smile: 

----------

## Geburah

Bueno, despues de un rato he deducido que os referiais al make.conf   :Very Happy: 

De todas formas lo tengo ya haciendo el emerge, simplemente he ido a usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers

y desde allí, emerge ati-drivers.2.5.1.ebuild

Gracias por lo del la mascara  :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

Si puedes contar tu experiencia con los drivers de ATI en linux te lo agradecería... no hace falta que sea con datos sinó alguna impresión tuya en algún manejo de las 3D, como jugando al Quake 3 o cualquier otro juego, etc... es que estoy contemplando la posibilidad de pillarme una ATI en breve y me gustaría saber cómo se comporta ésta en Linux. La pregunta no va dirigida solamente a ti, si alguien más quiere aportar algún granito de arena será tb bien recibido  :Smile: 

 *Geburah wrote:*   

> Bueno, despues de un rato he deducido que os referiais al make.conf  
> 
> De todas formas lo tengo ya haciendo el emerge, simplemente he ido a usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers
> 
> y desde allí, emerge ati-drivers.2.5.1.ebuild
> ...

 

----------

## Geburah

Pues bien, con el driver para radeon puesto, todo funciona de forma mas fluida. Pero los salvapantallas OpenGL de KDE iban extremadamente lentos.  Supongo que es más mi inexperiencia y una mala confguración que no por la tarjeta.

Con que la puedo poner a prueba?

----------

## Geburah

Por ejemplo, esto es lo que ocurre al abrir el kmplayer.

 *Quote:*   

> kmplayer
> 
> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-root/workstation_geburah_com-180c-3e75dfcd)
> 
> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-root/workstation_geburah_com-180c-3e75dfcd)
> ...

 

Al abrir un divx ocurre que la imagen se carga, pero se queda inmediatamnete congelada y el sonido hace estragos. 

Como demonios configuro bien el arts? Ya he puesto que uso ALSA, pero parece que me estoy dejando algo.

Gracias

(Sigo este thread para no abrir otro mensaje, no se como se prefiere aquí...)

----------

## jBilbo

 *Geburah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con que la puedo poner a prueba?

 

Pues yo había pensado con el Quake3 por ejemplo o algún otro juego 3D que haya para linux (CS, Unreal Tournament...). La idea es comparar los drivers oficiales de ATI para linux con los Catalyst de Windows. Por ejemplo con los de Nvidia la diferencia no es grande, los de linux son comparables a los Detonator.

De todas formas en pocos días tendré una ATI 9100 así que lo viviré en mis propias carnes   :Razz:  ... espero que los de ATI hayan hecho los deberes y tengan unos drivers para linux aceptables.

----------

## Geburah

Pues de momento sigo sin conseguir que me funcione  la reproduccion de videos, ya sea Avi, mpeg... se que una parte es por elsonido que no esta bien del todo, pero no sé pqlaimagen se queda tiesa...

Por otra parte desde que instale el driver de ATI, ya no puedo ver la TV, en elxawtv solo oigo el sonido. Es comosi eloverlay no funcionara en open-gl  :Crying or Very sad: 

Estoy atascado ahí, llevo la tarde  dandole vueltas y leyendo, pero no consigo nada.

A ver si alguien  puede orientarme.

Saludos

----------

## alden

Bueno mi experiencia con la ATI radeon 9700 pro es mas o menos buena,mas o menos por que no logro echar a andar el winex de ninguna manera.

Estube leyendo que el winex y los driver de la serie 9700 no se llevan muy bien,tendre que esperar a que la gente de ati y transgaming solucionen esos problemas.

Por lo demas la targeta me camina de maravillas,el quake3 nativo de linux me coje 300 FPS a 1280x1024 y 32 bit de colores,si estoy compilando algo en ese momento que estoy jugando bajan a 100 FPS.

Para que me trabajara asi tube que pasarle al ebuild de los drivers de la ati el patch para el AGP 3.0 (el patch me lo encontre en uno de los forums mas arriba) y uso el kernel gaming-source-r1 de gentoo.

Si alguien tiene alguna duda que me escriba un correo y tratare de resolverle.

alden@islagrande.com  :Wink: 

----------

## ermaikel

Yo tengo una Radeon 8500LE 64Mb. (powered by ATI, o sea que no es "oficial" ATI).

He conseguido hacer funcionar el agpgart y el dri con la siguiente configuración...

Primero el kernel con la siguiente configuración:

Linux Kernel v2.4.20-gentoo-r2

Character devices --

       (M) /dev/agpgart    #cargado como módulo

       [*] Intel 440 LX....  #(si no estás seguro elígelos todos hasta ALI 

                                      chipset supoort o pon el tuyo).

       [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (Xfree86 DRI support)  --sin activar --       

emerge de:

xfree-4.3.0

xfree-drm

luego, ejecutar:

opengl-update

XF86Config

(configura a gusto y elige radeon)

edita el /etc/X11xf86config y descomenta:

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

y luego añádele al final:

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

graba y startx

Tambien tengo puesto en XF86Config lo siguiente:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

aunque si el agpmode y el enablepageflip, ya tendrías que poder entrar.

Saludos y suerte, ermaikel!

p.D.: Para "emerger" alguno de los paquetes, como ha dicho Hefistion más arriba... 

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" emerge loqkieras
> 
> esto t instala los masked

 

----------

## alden

Una aclaracion es ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86  con S al final,sino no funciona,la comillas '' '' no son necesarias.

 :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *ermaikel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edita el /etc/X11xf86config y descomenta:
> 
> Load "glx"
> ...

 

Wenas, todo lo que ha dixo ermaikel esta bien, va perfecto. Salvo una cosa, los que podais, es decir, que no os de ningun error, no descomentar lo anterior (glx y dri), puesto que eso es el "corazón" del driver. Si os funciona bien tendreis aceleración gráfica... con lo que podreis jugar al Quake3 UT, etc... en Linux. A mi me funciona bien. Mi configuración es la misma que la de ermaikel salvo por eso anterior, activad:

```

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

```

En la sección de Modules, claro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alden

Los que tengan ATI radeon yo les aconsejo no instalar el Xfree 4.3.0,los drivers oficiales de ati no trabajan con el 4.3.0,yo me mantengo con el 4.2.1 hasta que saquen un driver para el 4.3.0.

Espero que los saquen pronto   :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

En mi caso con una ATI Radeon 9100 con las XFree 4.2.x y los drivers oficiales no me la detectaban. Así que no tuve elección. De todas formas, la aceleración de los de código abierto no esta nada mal y no creo que tarde mucho en salir una nueva version de los oficales para las 4.3.

 *alden wrote:*   

> Los que tengan ATI radeon yo les aconsejo no instalar el Xfree 4.3.0,los drivers oficiales de ati no trabajan con el 4.3.0,yo me mantengo con el 4.2.1 hasta que saquen un driver para el 4.3.0.
> 
> Espero que los saquen pronto  

 

----------

